# John Deere 457 baler opinions?



## jd5100 (May 4, 2014)

I have to opportunity to purchase a one owner 457 baler. Its 1999 model I believe and has baled a little over 2500 bales to date. Baler is in great shape, shed kept, well maintained. I have seen these balers in Tractor House but know that sometimes their prices are on the high side. My question are what is a baler like this worth in your opinion? I believe he is asking 10k for the baler and monitor. Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it marked with 457 Standard or just 457? Megawide pickup or standard width? Twine and Net or just twine?


----------



## jd5100 (May 4, 2014)

its just marked 457 and it is currently setup for twine wrap


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

jd5100 said:


> its just marked 457 and it is currently setup for twine wrap


Does it have the capability to wrap net? If not, the price seems a bit high....


----------



## jd5100 (May 4, 2014)

yes it has net wrap capability


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

The price is a little high if it doesn't have net wrap but with only 2500 bales the thing isn't even broken in yet. At that price it should have Net and Mega wide.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

jd5100 said:


> yes it has net wrap capability


Prolly worth that if all else is in order like you say.....I would jump on that

Matter of fact, pm me if you don't get it, I'd be a buyer.....thanks


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

No net really knocks it down these days. Everyone wants net so if you plan to bale and sell then you would need to add net to the machine. Also around here the 5' tall is not very desirable.


----------



## jd5100 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the input and somedevildawg I will PM you if I don't purchase it


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's not a bad price if it doesn't need bales or anything major. It shouldn't need belts if it's been stored in the dry. If you get it check the belt pins and see if any are broken, might want to replace regardless. I remember watching a video on Youtube about a switch replacement kit for a 457 that makes the netwrap cycle more reliable or something. I'll see if I can find it. There's a 458 Silage Spec. with the same number of bales on CL right now for $16K, it looks like new, so $10K isn't bad. If we had the extra cash we'd jump on that 458.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

But that 458 probably has net wrap and the 457 he spoke of only has twine. Still a good price but it would be a lot better if it had net wrap.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> If we had the extra cash we'd jump on that 458.


I don't believe there is such a thing as "extra cash". There is no line item in my budget for extra cash. But yea, I know whatcha mean. I wish I had more money as well.

The price on the 457 sounds good. @ 2500, it's just getting broke in.



rajela said:


> But that 458 probably has net wrap and the 457 he spoke of only has twine. Still a good price but it would be a lot better if it had net wrap.


Post # 5 says is has net wrap capability. I take that to mean it has the net wrap mechanism on the back of the gate.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I take that to mean it has the capability to be upgraded to NET...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

rajela said:


> I take that to mean it has the capability to be upgraded to NET...


I may be wrong but I've never heard of anyone upgrading a JD baler to netwrap after it came from the factory. Not saying it isn't possible just never heard of it being done. It can be added to some NH and MF balers.


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

Net wrap can be added to Deere balers after the fact but it is an expensive upgrade a d a time consuming install.


----------

